# More males than females



## crazyratlady1995 (Dec 29, 2017)

Good evening! So I sat down to total up the babies of my accidental litter by color & sex so I can rehome them and it appears I have more males than females and I’m wondering if maybe I just can’t see some nipples? Or if that’s just the way Mother Nature works sometimes? I have 3 white males, 1 white female, 4 brown females, 4 brown females, 2 tan males and 1 black male. The nipples are very prominent on the ones I know are female which is why I’m thinking I have mostly boys. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

You could post pictures for people who have had litters before. That way you can know for sure the gender.


----------



## mvZD (Feb 26, 2017)

My girl had 11 girls and 3 boys, and I've heard of litters being all male or female, so it's possible.


----------



## ali_g123 (Feb 6, 2015)

Completely normal to have it biased one way or the other quite often get litters with only one or two of one sex and loads of the others


----------

